# Best Videogame Intro



## ukbeast (Feb 2, 2011)

Which is your favorite?
[video=youtube;GWg_71jhdYc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GWg_71jhdYc[/video]
It's cool music and visual deserves to be here.


----------



## Fenrari (Feb 2, 2011)

It really depends on the genre/time period/nostalgia value...

The Gengar vs. Nidorino fight scene from the ORIGINAL BLUE!!! is still fresh in my mind...

And of course no one who's played it can look down on New Vegas' sniper scene.

And what about fucking Cataclysm?


----------



## Vaelarsa (Feb 2, 2011)

I don't know if it counts, but I always liked the intro cutscene from Soul Reaver.
With the ripping off of his wings, and being thrown into the big whirlpool.
And the music for that part was bad ass.


----------



## Maisuki (Feb 2, 2011)

The major one that stands out for me is the LoZ: Oracle of Seasons intro, mainly for the nostalgia.
Also, the Cataclysm intro was pretty badass.


----------



## Oovie (Feb 2, 2011)

[yt]7tmAs3Q1oM4[/yt]


----------



## Deleted member 3615 (Feb 2, 2011)

[yt]z45UylS2PYA[/yt] Not the best, but I liked it, and it was really unexpected and enjoyable when I first watched the intro years and years ago ^^


----------



## Xenke (Feb 2, 2011)

This thread again?

Bayonetta.

[yt]yJnaj7wMe38[/yt]


----------



## Remy Tora-oni (Feb 2, 2011)

The intro For Dark Siders was pretty cool


----------



## LizardKing (Feb 2, 2011)

[yt]CrruSboN1bQ[/yt]

Maybe not the best, but it's the one I remember the most. A shame I couldn't get the game working properly again :c


----------



## Zydala (Feb 2, 2011)

Chrono Crosssssss <3


----------



## Remy Tora-oni (Feb 2, 2011)

Zydala said:


> Chrono Crosssssss <3


 this made me think of two more great ones. FFIV for the DS and Chrono trigger


----------



## Iudicium_86 (Feb 2, 2011)

I like the immersive ones that throw you right into the game. Bioshock will always stand out in my mind of best intros.


----------



## Riley (Feb 2, 2011)

[yt]KLbcXEPHExA[/yt]

Big part of my childhood.


----------



## Ziff (Feb 2, 2011)

[video=youtube;ncuR0qZpglc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ncuR0qZpglc[/video]

No More Heroes. One of the best games, and the best intro. Love the music too.


----------



## Zanzi (Feb 2, 2011)

[video=youtube;47DKoSDeOUQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=47DKoSDeOUQ[/video]
[video=youtube;LvEwCWEVtFo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LvEwCWEVtFo[/video]

For a game with no real story, it makes one heck of a neat intro.

I also liked the intros for the pokemon games, they were simple, but that's what made them good.


----------



## Attaman (Feb 2, 2011)

[yt]e3pOljQqvX8[/yt]


----------



## kashaki (Feb 2, 2011)

I enjoyed Bioshock's intro a lot.


----------



## SirRob (Feb 2, 2011)

[yt]iDrlqEbEEnA[/yt]

I haven't even played this game.


----------



## DocFGeek (Feb 2, 2011)

[video=youtube;gYxmCYp_nG0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gYxmCYp_nG0[/video]

I get goosebumps every time I watch this; can just feel the adrenaline.


----------



## Riptor (Feb 3, 2011)

I know everyone has basically gone on and on about how amazing Metal Wolf Chaos is since it first came out, but the intro is just so fantastic it needs to be shown here by default.

"You guys are roast chicken!"


----------



## STB (Feb 3, 2011)

[video=youtube;n_fS7sk2d3c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n_fS7sk2d3c&feature=fvsr[/video]


----------



## Twylyght (Feb 4, 2011)

[video=youtube;tysvNGGFN3M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tysvNGGFN3M[/video]
[video=youtube;E-icTT2ig6g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E-icTT2ig6g[/video]
[video=youtube;aWCISwwZOno]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aWCISwwZOno[/video]


----------



## theLight (Feb 4, 2011)

Edit for personal security.


----------



## Flatline (Feb 4, 2011)

Twylyght said:


> [video=youtube;tysvNGGFN3M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tysvNGGFN3M[/video]


 
This so hard.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Feb 4, 2011)

Maybe Super Smash Brothers and Melee?
The first one gave the "storyline", while Melee had amazing music and character scenes (remember the stampede of Yoshis?)


----------



## Kerrflakes (Feb 4, 2011)

Anything from the tales of series


----------



## 8-bit (Feb 4, 2011)

[YT]SWPrcvFQgLs[/YT]


----------



## Jw (Feb 4, 2011)

Not necessarily my top fave, but a good one.

[video=youtube;yX2ZyPV87ZE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yX2ZyPV87ZE[/video]
^still looks surprisingly good compared to new technology. AND THE MUSIC [/nostalgia] Well, not nostalgia. I played it through a couple months ago-- only reason I kept a Gamecube.

Most games don't show their best parts in the demos, or intros, so it's a little hard to manage.


----------



## Xavan (Feb 4, 2011)

[video=youtube;hMmdtxIm0Rk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hMmdtxIm0Rk[/video]


----------



## Heliophobic (Feb 5, 2011)

[video=youtube;1SVVKQlwTUk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1SVVKQlwTUk[/video]

[video=youtube;qzXF-DvUiuI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qzXF-DvUiuI[/video]

Oh, fuck. Dat music.


----------



## A11_NINJA (Feb 6, 2011)

Kerrflakes said:


> Anything from the tales of series


Tales of Symphonia all the way!
[video=youtube;Ox8PPgx_g3M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ox8PPgx_g3M[/video]


----------



## Delta (Feb 6, 2011)

[yt]AIqzWamb2Vo[/yt] nobody has this in HQ, it makes me sad.


----------



## Dr. Durr (Feb 8, 2011)

Castlevania: Symphony of the Night :V
[video=youtube;7z65s0fqDw4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7z65s0fqDw4&feature=related[/video]


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Feb 8, 2011)

[video=youtube;Z4aiDHU3mcs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z4aiDHU3mcs[/video]


----------

